# Eldorado, VA



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Really? Nobody?

How about Stormy Point in Fredericksburg? Anyone actually own one of their dogs?


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Charlie,

I have a Stormy Point golden. I am very happy with her, and with the support I continue to receive from our breeder. As with any breeder, I would advise to check all clearances. Good luck with your search!


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. Your pup is beautiful! 

I've been checking health clearances on all the pups I have considered. I have to say, the health problems that seem to run rampant in the breed are enough to make my head spin!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you! The health issues are something, and I have found it is an ongoing learning process, for me anyway. (I certainly know more now than I did when we got Finley) This forum is so full of information and many knowledgeable people. It's a great place!


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't own an Eldorado dog. However, I live in Richmond and the sire of many El Dorado dogs is frequently at the shop where I buy Harry's food. The dog's co-owner works there and brings him in with her. He is a lovely dog, well behaved dog and the co-owner is very knowledgable about all things Golden. I have heard nothing but wonderful things about El Dorado.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I know we have a member here with a lovely Eldorado Golden, so hopefully she will chime in on this thread.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Ah, do you buy your food at Ginger's Eatz and Treatz? I live in Richmond as well. :wavey:


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Tahnee GR said:


> I know we have a member here with a lovely Eldorado Golden, so hopefully she will chime in on this thread.


Mercy's mom? I've been pouring over these forums for days! I think there was one person who said she has an Eldorado dog but will not be going back there for her next dog? I guess I just found it odd that I could find so many threads where people spoke highly of Eldorado but nobody actually seemed to _own_ one.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

CharlieBear80 said:


> Ah, do you buy your food at Ginger's Eatz and Treatz? I live in Richmond as well. :wavey:


Yes. The one on Patterson. I hope you've had a chance to meet Timber. He's there almost every time I go in.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Oh wow, you live very close to me. I am in the Near West End and we usually buy our dog food from PJ Petts in Carytown. I've never actually been to Ginger's Eatz and Treatz, we'll have to check it out!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I had the pleasure of meeting Mercy last weekend, and she is a beautiful girl! 

In looking at k9data it looks like the health clearances on the pedigrees of the Eldorado dogs go back for generations, which is very important. 

I also like that many of the dogs are titled in both confirmation and obedience. Whether or not you have plans on participating in events like obedience, confirmation, ect with your dog, I like to see it in the pedigree. 

To me it just speaks highly for expected temperament and hopefully ease of training for your puppy. 

When you see initials on the front or back of the registered name, it helps to look them up and see what was required to obtain a particular title. 
(Although you probably already know that from having your GSD's.) 

I can't speak for Mercy's Mom, but I personally don't think I would hesitate to go with an Eldorado dog. Especially since you are right in the same area. I'd probably be a frequent shopper at that pet store too


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Thank you for the input, I really do appreciate it!


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

CharlieBear80 said:


> Oh wow, you live very close to me. I am in the Near West End and we usually buy our dog food from PJ Petts in Carytown. I've never actually been to Ginger's Eatz and Treatz, we'll have to check it out!


Ginger's and PJ Petts are the only two stores that carry Harry's food, Annamaet. I buy it from both places. We live right by Collegiate School so neither place is too far. The Patterson Ginger's also has a pool and a self service dog wash. It's main focus is food and treats -- not too many toys or other things. I have gotten some good TuffWear products there though.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

We have a neighbor who's Rosie is from eldorado, they highly recommend them. From seeing her on our walks, She's a beautiful and sweet girl.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Well now I am curious about all these people who live near me that know Eldorado pups but have Goldens of their own from somewhere else. Where do your dogs come from?


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Harry is from a small breeder in southern Maryland. With people coming and going for long periods of time so much at my house (college, med school, work overseas), the timing of that litter worked best for us. It gave us a chance to socialize Harry with our entire family home at the same time.


----------



## Goldngirl01 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Let me introduce myself....*

I am a new member to the Forum, but not to the Golden Community. I am a long time Breeder/Owner/Handler & feel it is important for me to answer some of the concerns of a prospective client that came to my home last weekend. I myself had MANY concerns about this possible home for one of my puppies, & openly addressed them with her & her family as I feel this is the only way to have a successful 12-14 year relationship with one of my forever homes. Obviously she didn't agree & came to the Forum for their "advice". She was concerned that I "might" (since 2 haven't been confirmed) have 3 litters at the same time. I not only have the facility to raise them successfully, but also the knowledge, expertise & experienced assistants to guarantee they will ALL be well socialized & loved their time here with me. My puppies are raised in my home which is set up to accommodate Mother & puppies to the utmost degree. They are handled 4-5 times daily, I play sound tapes from the time they are 2wks. on to desensitize them to loud & strange noises, they are on a complete d-worming protocol & TOTALLY & FULLY LOVED !! Another concern was that some of my dogs aren't titled. Since I have always been VERY successful & shown my own dogs & having suffered several accidents in the last few years, (one just last Oct. where I was in Intensive Care for some time) my dogs haven't been shown as much as they have been in the past. I did have a dear friend & handler show a couple of my dogs which finished in very short order. One with 5 majors (back2back2back) during Specialty weekends, & the other with 4 majors also during Specialty weekends with Breeds over top Specials, so my dogs are being shown & VERY successfully!! She also mentioned that one of my co-owners didn't have any titles on her dogs & found it interesting that I would allow that. I have worked with this person for many years. We have a good relationship. I have always shown our dogs myself & with my current health issues the dogs aren't being shown. I respect her decision not to send them out with a handler...it is VERY expensive & her dogs are her children's bed-mates, which I appreciate!! This doesn't make them any less of a wonderful dog or prospective Producer. They were the pick bitches in both of their litters & also have siblings that are finished or pointed. What she forgot to say is that I have been producing some of the top show & working dogs in the Country. They are bred to the standard, are highly intelligent & easy to train, have wonderful, solid temperaments, 
great work ethic (still love to retrieve & swim, which is not always the case in many of the Goldens today) have beautiful skin & coats & most importantly are SOUND with great depth of clearances & solid longevity. Health & temperaments are the most important things in my breeding program!! If you don't have those 2 BIG factors you have nothing in my opinion!! I have included my website information for those of you that aren't familiar with me or my Goldens. I have tried to make an easy to navigate website with all my k9data info current & accurate, as well as my DOD & their causes. If only other Breeders would realize the importance of this information. k9data is only as good as the people that enter the information, and unfortunately MANY do not. I wanted the Group to get my account of this incidence & get the answers straight from the "horse's mouth" . Thanks, Chris 

Chris Browning/Eldorado Goldens


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I don't own a dog from Eldorado, but everything that I have ever read or heard about them has been wonderful. The Maryland breeder that we work with sometimes mates one of her girls with an Eldorado stud and I know she wouldn't do that unless she really trusted them.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Goldngirl01 said:


> I am a new member to the Forum, but not to the Golden Community. I am a long time Breeder/Owner/Handler & feel it is important for me to answer some of the concerns of a prospective client that came to my home last weekend....Since I have always been VERY successful & shown my own dogs & having suffered several accidents in the last few years, (one just last Oct. where I was in Intensive Care for some time) my dogs haven't been shown as much as they have been in the past.... I wanted the Group to get my account of this incidence & get the answers straight from the "horse's mouth" . Thanks, Chris
> 
> Chris Browning/Eldorado Goldens


Welcome to the Forum, Chris! It's great to add you to our community. I'm so sorry to learn of your accidents and injuries. I hope you are fully recovered and that you will share your wisdom with us often.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Me too Chris, I've learned so much here and i know you can help us learn too.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Tahnee GR said:


> I know we have a member here with a lovely Eldorado Golden, so hopefully she will chime in on this thread.


I can't believe I missed this! I am very proud of my Mercy! She is lovely!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

MaureenM said:


> I had the pleasure of meeting Mercy last weekend, and she is a beautiful girl!
> 
> In looking at k9data it looks like the health clearances on the pedigrees of the Eldorado dogs go back for generations, which is very important.
> 
> ...


Why didn't I find this thread sooner!:doh:


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Goldngirl01 said:


> I am a new member to the Forum, but not to the Golden Community. I am a long time Breeder/Owner/Handler & feel it is important for me to answer some of the concerns of a prospective client that came to my home last weekend. I myself had MANY concerns about this possible home for one of my puppies, & openly addressed them with her & her family as I feel this is the only way to have a successful 12-14 year relationship with one of my forever homes. Obviously she didn't agree & came to the Forum for their "advice". She was concerned that I "might" (since 2 haven't been confirmed) have 3 litters at the same time. I not only have the facility to raise them successfully, but also the knowledge, expertise & experienced assistants to guarantee they will ALL be well socialized & loved their time here with me. My puppies are raised in my home which is set up to accommodate Mother & puppies to the utmost degree. They are handled 4-5 times daily, I play sound tapes from the time they are 2wks. on to desensitize them to loud & strange noises, they are on a complete d-worming protocol & TOTALLY & FULLY LOVED !! Another concern was that some of my dogs aren't titled. Since I have always been VERY successful & shown my own dogs & having suffered several accidents in the last few years, (one just last Oct. where I was in Intensive Care for some time) my dogs haven't been shown as much as they have been in the past. I did have a dear friend & handler show a couple of my dogs which finished in very short order. One with 5 majors (back2back2back) during Specialty weekends, & the other with 4 majors also during Specialty weekends with Breeds over top Specials, so my dogs are being shown & VERY successfully!! She also mentioned that one of my co-owners didn't have any titles on her dogs & found it interesting that I would allow that. I have worked with this person for many years. We have a good relationship. I have always shown our dogs myself & with my current health issues the dogs aren't being shown. I respect her decision not to send them out with a handler...it is VERY expensive & her dogs are her children's bed-mates, which I appreciate!! This doesn't make them any less of a wonderful dog or prospective Producer. They were the pick bitches in both of their litters & also have siblings that are finished or pointed. What she forgot to say is that I have been producing some of the top show & working dogs in the Country. They are bred to the standard, are highly intelligent & easy to train, have wonderful, solid temperaments,
> great work ethic (still love to retrieve & swim, which is not always the case in many of the Goldens today) have beautiful skin & coats & most importantly are SOUND with great depth of clearances & solid longevity. Health & temperaments are the most important things in my breeding program!! If you don't have those 2 BIG factors you have nothing in my opinion!! I have included my website information for those of you that aren't familiar with me or my Goldens. I have tried to make an easy to navigate website with all my k9data info current & accurate, as well as my DOD & their causes. If only other Breeders would realize the importance of this information. k9data is only as good as the people that enter the information, and unfortunately MANY do not. I wanted the Group to get my account of this incidence & get the answers straight from the "horse's mouth" . Thanks, Chris
> 
> Chris Browning/Eldorado Goldens


Hi Chris! :wave: It's great to see you on the board!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

GoldensGirl said:


> I don't own a dog from Eldorado, but everything that I have ever read or heard about them has been wonderful. The Maryland breeder that we work with sometimes mates one of her girls with an Eldorado stud and I know she wouldn't do that unless she really trusted them.


Yep! Cindy's cool too!


----------



## LuvGoldns (Dec 14, 2013)

*There shouldn't be any question...*

If anyone is considering a Golden Retriever from Eldorado Goldens (Virginia), I would like to share with you what I know. I just happened to see the 10-19-2013 post by Chris Browning, owner of Eldorado Goldens, and I felt compelled to reply. Chris said (in part):



Goldngirl01 said:


> I have been producing some of the top show & working dogs in the Country. They are bred to the standard, are highly intelligent & easy to train, have wonderful, solid temperaments...
> 
> Chris Browning/Eldorado Goldens


I bought Amber, my third Golden Retriever, from Chris last March. Amber is beautiful, and gets rave compliments wherever she goes. But more important, she is sweet, intelligent, and has a wonderful temperament. She loves all dogs and people. She is agile and energetic. She's the most obedient dog I've ever owned. Chris said in her email she acclimates her pups to sounds. Amber doesn't react at all to most noises, not even thunder. She walks into new experiences with confidence. And yes, she does love to retrieve and she loves the water--even when the air temperature is 32 degrees. I could say so much more about this dog. 

When I bought Amber, Chris spent about 2 hours making sure I knew everything I would need to know about raising her. That’s how dedicated she is to her dogs and dog owners. Chris loves Goldens, loves breeding them, and she’s a great breeder to buy from. I drove 2 hours to get Amber, and I’d do it again if I had reason to look for another dog.

Bill :wavey:


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Amber is Gorgeous! Who are her parents? Maybe we could arrange a playdate.


----------



## LuvGoldns (Dec 14, 2013)

MercyMom,

Thank you. I tried to reply to your private message, but the Forum said I can't until I've posted 15 messages. So, very briefly, Amber _loves _to play. Manassas is a bit far (1 hr), but maybe. Amber's dad was St. Andrew Romp n' Stomp (from Michigan); her Mom was Eldorado's Fawnboro IMA Knockout. However, these two never met. It was an artificial union. I see both our dogs have "Fawnboro" in their names. Not sure what this means. Something must be the same.

Thanks for your message in any case.


----------



## Goldngirl01 (Oct 17, 2013)

*dogs are related*

Amber is out of Mercy's older sister KitKat, so she is her aunt...
I co-breed some litters with Fawnboro, so those puppies carry both the kennel names. Hope this helps


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Goldngirl01 said:


> Amber is out of Mercy's older sister KitKat, so she is her aunt...
> I co-breed some litters with Fawnboro, so those puppies carry both the kennel names. Hope this helps


Cool man! No wonder she looks so beautiful!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

LuvGoldns said:


> MercyMom,
> 
> Thank you. I tried to reply to your private message, but the Forum said I can't until I've posted 15 messages. So, very briefly, Amber _loves _to play. Manassas is a bit far (1 hr), but maybe. Amber's dad was St. Andrew Romp n' Stomp (from Michigan); her Mom was Eldorado's Fawnboro IMA Knockout. However, these two never met. It was an artificial union. I see both our dogs have "Fawnboro" in their names. Not sure what this means. Something must be the same.
> 
> Thanks for your message in any case.


She's from the breeding of Jack and KitKat. Wow! I'd be willing to drive to you to meet her. It would be no problem.


----------



## ackmaui (Oct 8, 2013)

I own an El Dorado Golden and I am waiting to pick up my next one. Chris is amazing and answered every question we had about Zach who by the way is getting very excited to meet his new little brother! If you look at my profile picture, Zach is the one on the right.


----------



## LuvGoldns (Dec 14, 2013)

Mercy Mom,
I just saw your message from 12/31. Amber loves to play with _any _dog! And I see Mercy and Amber are very close in age. Amber's favorite pastime, when we can, is to run and play along a stream (that is far from any roads). If Mercy likes that kind of thing, we could do that, when it's warmer than this past week!--although Amber doesn't care how cold it is, and probably Mercy doesn't either. Mercy is another beautiful Eldorado Golden! Please suggest a Saturday date. (Eventually we can use the private messages.)


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

LuvGoldns said:


> Mercy Mom,
> I just saw your message from 12/31. Amber loves to play with _any _dog! And I see Mercy and Amber are very close in age. Amber's favorite pastime, when we can, is to run and play along a stream (that is far from any roads). If Mercy likes that kind of thing, we could do that, when it's warmer than this past week!--although Amber doesn't care how cold it is, and probably Mercy doesn't either. Mercy is another beautiful Eldorado Golden! Please suggest a Saturday date. (Eventually we can use the private messages.)


Cool! Will do!


----------



## natgilmore (Feb 22, 2014)

Charliebear80,
Wondering if you did get an eldorado puppy? Wondered what info you could share.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

No, I did not get an Eldorado puppy. I'd be happy to discuss with you via PM if you'd like.


----------



## Goldngirl01 (Oct 17, 2013)

*There is always 2 sides to every story...*

There have been only a couple of clients that have visited my home to meet me & my dogs, where I am thankful I won't have to "deal" with them for the next 12-14 years (the average lifespan of one of my dogs)...this is one of them. Thank goodness I saw ALL the red flags!!


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Oh please, you offered multiple times *after* I visited your home to sell me a puppy. I'd go so far as to say you went out of your way to try and accommodate me. If you'd bother to actually read what I wrote about your dogs (important distinction between your dogs and you here) you'd see that I spoke very highly of their health and temperament, and my concerns were all more about the philosophy of your breeding program (which, again, I pointed out came down to a matter of us not being a good fit). 

But feel free to try to continue to paint a picture of me as someone you turned down as a potentially bad dog owner, I taught middle school and I know a bully when encounter one.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Closed by OP request.


----------

